
More than a million pro repeal net neutrality comments were likely faked - monsieurpng
https://medium.com/@jeffykao/more-than-a-million-pro-repeal-net-neutrality-comments-were-likely-faked-e9f0e3ed36a6
======
bradknowles
Of course they were. What else would you expect of this administration?

~~~
iratewizard
Impressive that you already know who is responsible.

------
apta
Who is posting these?

